
Microsoft is the new Apple - olenhad
https://www.techinasia.com/microsoft-apple
======
secfirstmd
Long way to go yet...it's still missing a mobile strategy...and a future car
effort...

~~~
williswee
True. But does it need to have those to be "Apple-ish". It's innovating at the
very least. And they have LinkedIn :D

~~~
secfirstmd
Oh yeah, remember Linkedin? :)

